# checkin in



## StaggerLee (Sep 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say whats up to everyone. just came from down the hall at ASF.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2013)

StaggerLee, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Sherk (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro. You'll see a lot of familiar faces from there here.


----------



## Stfuandlift (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## red123 (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Sep 6, 2013)

_*Welcome !*!_


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks guy's for the welcome


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 25, 2013)

StaggerLee said:


> Just wanted to say whats up to everyone. just came from down the hall at ASF.



as did i.

good to see you here bro


----------



## DaMaster (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard VIP!


----------



## ramenfuel (Oct 6, 2013)

whats up


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Christsean (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. How does your calorie intake look currently? How about your diet and nutrition does it look healthy? How often you lift? What weight training program are you using?


----------

